# Sticky  Hall of Champions



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Season 9 Winner*

*ClydebankBlitz*
*The 45%*

















.
*Season 8 Winner*

*boatoar*
*Featherweight*

















.
*Season 7 Winner*

*LL*
*Cruz Control*

















.
*Season 6 Winner*

*hixxy*
*'England Elite'*

















.
*Season 5 Winner*

*Toxic*

















.
*Season 4 Winner*

*Walker*

















.
*Season 3 Winner*

*Shamrock-Ortiz*
Middleweight

















.
*Season 2 Winner*

*Suvaco*
Thug Life

















.

*Season 1 Winner*

*-No Record-*​


----------

